# tcc #4 anyone else need a buddy



## noodles13

Hello everyone 
I am tcc #4 
This will be pregnancy #6 
I've got 3 children 9, 4 & 19 months 
I am super excited and nervous about this last baby for me but am scared of others reactions to a 4th child
Come and chat with me about absolutely anything
Ask me anything 
It's a free for all lol
&#9825;&#9734;&#9825;&#9734;&#9825;&#9734;&#9825;&#9734;


----------



## Bellaloo12

Hey i am waiting until feb to start ntnp #4 ideally would like to fall pregnant in may but what ever we have a 5 3 and 16 month old really nervous but really excited and also worried about peoples reactions lol x


----------



## noodles13

Helloo it seems like having a big family is a free for all for people to pre judge nowadays 
And call you crazy? Lol


----------



## Bellaloo12

I know lol. Not that we should care about what people think ay!! When are your other childrens birthdays? x


----------



## noodles13

August, January and May :D


----------



## spencerspiece

Hello Hun! I'm also trying for number 4! I have 13 yr old boy, 10 yr old girls with Aspergers and a almost 4 yr old boy. I'm 36 and from UK


----------



## noodles13

Helloo this is 1st month sort of scared about it but not using protection 
I'm 11dpo and really tired but all tests negative so far I'm due on xmas day


----------



## Bellaloo12

Aw imagine if you got a bfp on xmas day. I got one on xmas eve with my daughter lol x


----------



## noodles13

My other 3 children were conceived without trying so I did no symptom watching at all so in a way it's all new to me lol
But I've got spots all over my face I'm really tired really gassy lol and got carpel tunnel in the night .... constipated 
But this would happen every month before AF and I never take much notice


----------



## Bellaloo12

Yeh i think once you start symptommspotting you pick things up youve never noticed before fingers crossed for you though x


----------



## noodles13

I've got one test going to do it in the morning


----------



## Bellaloo12

Did you test? how did you get on? x


----------



## noodles13

Bfp for me on xmas eve :D 
Although I am scared to tell anyone in my family


----------



## Bellaloo12

Oh my gosh!! How exciting!!!! Congratulations :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## noodles13

I started bleeding last night at about 8pm?
Like af.....
I've never had this before after a bfp
Can't ring the docs or anything as it's xmas 
I'm not in pain but the blood is red 
I decided to check my cervix... rank I know but is it still real high and soft 
None of this makes sense I'm going crazy


----------



## Bellaloo12

Hmm thats weird ive had bleeding in two of my pregnancies before at about 16 weeks it was something to do with cervical erosion..which is pretty normal. Hope everything's ok for!! x


----------



## noodles13

Thanks xx
I'm waiting for a call from the DOC I had to ring as I am more worried about ectopic or something 
My anxiety plays a part in me over worrying x


----------



## Bellaloo12

I completely understand that i suffer terribly with anxiety so i would do exactly the same let me know how you get on my fingers are tightly crossed for you hun hope everything is ok xx


----------



## noodles13

I called them at 11 am yesyerday and they never called back.... I rang 3 more times telling them I needed to speak to someone and nothing!
I am still bleeding it's bright red no clots but sharp stabbing cramps not the same as my normal period type cramps


----------



## Bellaloo12

Really. Maybe you should go to the hospital? They will be able to do some tests x


----------



## noodles13

I did another test just now and it's completely negative so I am assuming it was a chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## Bellaloo12

Oh no that is so rubbish!! Hope your ok hun. xx


----------



## noodles13

Yeah im fine thanks
Bleeding had stopped it only lasted 3 days but it was not like my normal period 
Think I'm going to not try not prevent 
See what happens and try not to think about it and hopefully lessen the stress :)


----------



## Bellaloo12

Yeh deffinatly there is no point getting yourself stressed about it hun. Its not fair for you xx


----------



## noodles13

It's scary how it takes over your life lol
Without even realising it


----------



## Bellaloo12

Yeh your right it does. hope your feeling ok now hun x


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I am feeling absolutely back to normal now
The headaches have gone and the bleeding is totally gone
I'm a bit irritable but it's probably coz were stuck indoors with no money after xmas lol


----------



## Bellaloo12

Yeh its an annoying time of the year isnt it. you poor thing. Glad your feeling back to normal though. fingers crossed for you next month x


----------



## noodles13

Ah thankyou &#9825;
How about you what are you up to? 
Any tcc for you on the cards x


----------



## Bellaloo12

Not as of yet. I Am thinking maybe start ntnp by feb so just got to wait out the next two cycles lol x


----------



## noodles13

Yeah that's what we've said ntnp less stressful 
2 more isn't too long ;)
I have got it in my head ill have twins haha I've almost convinced myself


----------



## Bellaloo12

Really &#128558; are there twins in your family x


----------



## noodles13

Yeah my mum is a fraternal twin so was my great nanny it skipped a generation with our family 
I've been reading up on what factors add to the chances 
This will be 7th pregnancy for me..... I'm tall I am "ahem" overweight haha i am 30 now and fraternal twins run very heavily on my mother's side 
I've got 3 children but so far no twins lol


----------



## Bellaloo12

Really &#128513; would you mind twins? x


----------



## noodles13

I would love twins haha 
Would you?


----------



## Bellaloo12

I have never thought about it to be honest i think it would be cute but hard work &#128584; lol x


----------



## noodles13

I suppose I all depends on the babies too my eldest and youngest were really content babies but my middle daughter had reflux she was sick every day for 2 years about 5 times a day I spent years covered in milky vomit it was so exhausting 
You never know how easy or hard babies will be lol
But 2.........
Yeh hard work definitely 
But worth it in the end like all babies are &#9825; 
But then the pregnancy would be harder too


----------



## Bellaloo12

Ah my middle one was my hardest so far too! He had terrible reflux etc and just never slept &#128561; but yeh it does depend on the babies if i had two of my youngest it would be fine she was a fantastic baby but deffinatly all worth it i agree with you there &#128513;


----------



## noodles13

My youngest is the easiest and happiest out of them all 
He is just so happy all the time never any trouble 
I assumed it's because he is my only boy lol 
And girls are more demanding?? Haha especially when they hit about 8 lol 
I wonder if we will all get our bfp around the same time


----------



## Bellaloo12

Yeh that would be funny. my friend has just posted her scan picture on facebook and has made me even more broody now &#128514;


----------



## noodles13

I just sorted all of Sonny's clothes and I've kept loads of things still got the cot he is now in a toddler bed I've also still got the crib sitting here 
Omg I'm still scared of the implications #4 will bring when it comes to my family 
They are going to be awful to me


----------



## Bellaloo12

Really &#128561; why?? I have no idea what mine will say my mum and dad are both 1 of 5 but they have inly 3 children my mums not the chaotic houshold type so i dont know where i get it from lol must be my nan lol x


----------



## noodles13

They've always been like it 
Very controlling in a narcissistic way
It's only recently I've distanced myself a little bit
They shout and call me all sorts every time I've told then I'm pregnant 
But I don't ask for anything for my children me and my oh do it all on our own

Maternal narcissism I've read alot about it 
It's very difficult to deal with especially as an adult


----------



## Bellaloo12

Wow that is something!! That must be horrible for you!!


----------



## noodles13

It's horrible 
We don't argue because I dare to so it's not a group constantly I keep the peace 

I've been baking bisquits tonight Mmmmmm


----------



## mumbee

Hi, 
I am also trying for my 4th, i have a 5 year old boy, 3 year old boy and almost 2 year old girl.


----------



## noodles13

Helloo 
How are you finding tcc so far?
Is this cycle 1 of trying for you


----------



## Bellaloo12

Hi ladies. How are things x


----------



## Think_Pink4

Hello ladies new here ttc #4 I'm excited anxious and nervous because so many changes with my reproductive system have occurred but looking forward to this 4th and final baby got 3 boys healthy baby overall but a Lil girl would be nice


----------



## Kaiecee

Can I join?
Ttc #4 with dh we already have 2 boys and a girl Riley 3 years old Jacob 2 years old and Mackenzie 1 year old 

I also have 2 boys with

Just realized this is an older posting.


----------



## Bellaloo12

We do have a new thread going but i dont know how i can tag you in it. You might need to go onto my page and look at my started threads x


----------

